
Ask HN: What are the best pre-launch landing pages you've stumbled upon? - zenallice
Every so often I come across a pre-launch landing page that instantly excites me, e.g. Robinhood, Harry&#x27;s, and MagicLeap.<p>Hu.ma.ne recently got my attention and resonated in a prospect refuge sense of, “I just want to breathe into this landscape.”<p>What pre-launch sites have you recently stumbled upon and appreciated?
======
vladsanchez
Thanks for sharing hu.ma.ne. It was extremely compelling and creative pre-
launch page.

~~~
tolarianwiz
what exactly is their product? I can't figure out

------
touringa
Not-quite-answering-the-question (not a specific product, but a service to
create pre-launch and business card landing pages)...

[https://carrd.co/](https://carrd.co/)

------
sharps_xp
I found the hey.com landing page to be compelling. minimal graphics and mostly
copy writing. the longer i read the more i wanted to pull out my wallet.

i think it just proves if you write about a problem well, the reader is going
to assume you have some authority to provide a solution or know the best the
market has to offer.

~~~
throwaway12757
Clicked the link to check it out.. really wanted to pull out my wallet too.

------
gcollard-
Markdown readmes on github.

------
goldenkey
[https://rabl.app](https://rabl.app)

